#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which your favorite christmas song?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We entered into December which means the month of christmas begins. One of the significant things about christmas is christmas songs. My all time favorite christmas song is *Jingle Bell Rock*. Guys, which your favorite christmas song? Let's share your favorites in the comments below!

----------


## kanak

Hi Bhavya

I think Jingle Bell song is my favorite as well. Do you know any other song? please share them with me. Thank you.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya
> 
> I think Jingle Bell song is my favorite as well. Do you know any other song? please share them with me. Thank you.



Sure, Some of the Christmas songs I knew are: It Doesn't Often Snow at Christmas, Santa’s Got A Bag Of Soul, I Believe in Father Christmas and the Christmas Time (Don’t Let the Bells End)

----------

